# Challange!!! CAD GUYS!!!!!



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

javatom said:


> I tried this in chief architect. It worked but was unable to remove the cad lines where the spokes intersect the wheel. What software are you using to create it?


You don't have a trim command? Just about any CAD program could do this. One could do it in SketchUp even, but cnc's can be rather picky, especially with a dxf export. They require full length lines and arcs, not segments or open ended paths. The cnc will just say "error" most times.

Brian, it took me just a few minutes. Relax dude. Buy me a beer sometime.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyway Brian....the first zip file is 3/4" thick ribs. The second one (Moak2) is the 1½" thick ribs. That looks too fat for me, but it may be what you are going for. Have a reference link of some sort? Where'd you get the pic from?

Besides....the plasma guy should no doubt be able to draw something like what I did in no time.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

ahhhhhh, \
insert foot in mouth.......:blink: :laughing: I see what your saying.....


sorry,,,,
nothing to send my way....reverse that.... :laughing:

1-1/2" K man......

I appologise for my stupidity.... 


DAmit....:laughing: 

So please pm me, I owe you for your time, I know it was easy for you, but i would have spent days on this.,.... yes, I am challanged that way.....:laughing:

CA- fine, but this....


B,


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

For anyone wanting to know my process of how I drew this in CAD.

5.5" Radius circle axis point 0,0
8.5" radius circle axis point 0,0
34.25" radius circle axis point 0,0
31.25" radius circle axis point 0,0

random arc that looked good :laughing:
offset arc 3/4" each side
trim and extend to the terminating circles
a polar array of 7 legs, 360° (obviously)
trim out all the little lines
save as dxf
zip file
upload
smoke a bowl
done


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

My drafting board... pencil .paper....on my VEMCO 612.....old school


Thank GOD for guys like you....:thumbsup: 

and DAmit,.... Hows $50.00 BUCKS..:blink:. YOU HAVE PAYPAL? 

you saved me from a lot of time and endless paths I would take leading to no where Kent.....

See how much your brain is worth........ :thumbsup: 




B,


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I did this while I was waiting for you Brian :laughing:

I can even put it into motion if you like :clap:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

My drafting board... pencil .paper....on my VEMCO 612.....old school


Thank GOD for guys like you....:thumbsup: 

and DAmit,.... Hows $50.00 BUCKS..:blink:. YOU HAVE PAYPAL? 

you saved me from a lot of time and endless paths I would take leading to no where Kent.....

See how much your brain is worth........ :thumbsup: 

What software did you use to create this KEnt?:blink:

lets just call this a hyper post......


repeated garble... I still don't know how this happened...:blink:





B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

KentWhitten said:


> I did this while I was waiting for you Brian :laughing:
> 
> I can even put it into motion if you like :clap:


 

Can I Rent your brain.......what are the hours.....:whistling

Thank you Kent:thumbsup: 





B,


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

KentWhitten said:


> I did this while I was waiting for you Brian :laughing:
> 
> I can even put it into motion if you like :clap:


I would _love_ to see that in motion....

Send the invoice to B. :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You have no idea how much time Kent saved me, ....none.....


"time being burned=money going out the back door" ..KEnt shut the door..... and he's being compensated....weather he likes it or not...,,


B,


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm Kent's agent. I'll take the money. :shifty:


----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

Kent,
I think he wants a wheel with 8 spokes not 7.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

J F said:


> Whaddya think Kent? As your financial adviser, I suggest..._one billion dollars._





Tinstaafl said:


> I'm Kent's agent. I'll take the money. :shifty:


** cough cough ** My agency has that covered already...ya damn leach. :whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey ,
That's very generous of you there Tinner....:thumbsup: And just to show you my appreciation for your services... I have a very small font message hidden in the crack here ...







. ..just get your face tight up to the image... it's in there......you have to time it , get in sync with it...






B, :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

javatom said:


> Kent,
> I think he wants a wheel with 8 spokes not 7.



yes! your write.....:clap: that's what happens...Wen is now Friday....



good eye! :thumbsup:



yo- KENT!!!!!!!!:laughing:

B,


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

J F said:


> ** cough cough ** My agency has that covered already...ya damn leach. :whistling


You can advise all you like. I have the signature. :smartass:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

dammit


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

javatom said:


> Kent,
> I think he wants a wheel with 8 spokes not 7.


I was going to say "yeah...stop ****ing with me"

I swore I saw only 7.

Before I go and do this chit all over again Brian....what effing thickness do you want the effing rib?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> You can advise all you like. I have the signature. :smartass:


Reminds me of a joke I heard about Hillary Clinton :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

OK....you're getting 1½ :laughing: Damn customers


----------

